# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Celebrity Robotic Avatar

## Airicist

Seller - Hammacher Schlemme

Home page - hammacher.com/product/celebrity-robotic-avatar

----------


## Airicist

The Celebrity Robotic Avatar

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> The only robot admitted to the Screen Actors Guild, this is the adult-sized robotic avatar that has appeared in movies, television programs, music videos, entertained Royalty worldwide, and attended countless corporate functions.

----------

